# Gratis Mail-Server für Windows 2000



## Terrance & Philipp (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich setze gerade einen Server auf Windows 2000 auf. Ich finde aber keinen guten gratis Mail-Server. Bis jetzt benutze ich Mercury. Der ist schon ziemlich akzeptabel, hat aber kein eingebautes Webmail.

Was für gratis Mail-Server für Windows könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Grüsse
Michael


----------

